# EVANNEX Gorilla Lug Nuts for all Tesla Models



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/collections/exterior-accessories-for-tesla-model-3/products/lug-nuts-for-tesla
*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off orders of $50 or more.*

* EVANNEX Lug Nuts are a direct fit replacements for and compatible with all Tesla vehicles with factory wheels. 

*. Designed and manufactured with the utmost attention to quality and finish.

*. One-piece construction makes them more durable and less likely to break.

* Well-regarded as the best lug nuts on the market. No shortcuts or inferior materials are used in the production process.

* Available in two colors: chrome and black.

*. Option to add matching Wheel Locks.



























*CHROME*

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5.00 off orders of $50 or more.

For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]


----------

